# mailq started killing sendmail milters when executed



## trev (Jan 4, 2023)

This used to work ok, but in the last few months the sendmail mailq (sendmail -bp) command has started killing the sendmail milters. As soon as it executes this happens:


```
Jan  5 00:08:26 shadow sendmail[97500]: NOQUEUE: Milter (milter-regex): to error state
Jan  5 00:08:26 shadow sendmail[97500]: NOQUEUE: Milter (greylist): to error state
Jan  5 00:08:26 shadow sendmail[97500]: NOQUEUE: Milter (milter-relay): to error state
```

[edit] I should add if I run the command as root, all is OK. If I run it as a normal user, then it has this issue.

It's started to annoy me and I can't find anyone else with the issue. Any ideas?


----------



## smithi (Jan 6, 2023)

trev said:


> [edit] I should add if I run the command as root, all is OK. If I run it as a normal user, then it has this issue.
> 
> It's started to annoy me and I can't find anyone else with the issue. Any ideas?



Hi Trev.  mailq 'works' here, user or root, but as I've defined no milters, nor am I yet using it externally at all, that's no help.

But what version? Still 12.3R-p6 here. Does problem start appear to correspond with any update?

And after 'killing' those milters, what repair is required? Weird.


----------



## trev (Jan 6, 2023)

FreeBSD shadow 12.4-STABLE FreeBSD 12.4-STABLE #2 r372696: Wed Nov  2 16:49:59 AEDT 2022 
FreeBSD centurion 12.3-RELEASE-p6 FreeBSD 12.3-RELEASE-p6 GENERIC  amd64
FreeBSD sentinel 13.1-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 13.1-RELEASE-p3 GENERIC amd64

Not really sure when it started... I had been ignoring it 

Milters are easily enough restarted with `service [milter] restart`


----------



## smithi (Saturday at 6:02 AM)

So when they broke but you were ignoring it, were those milters just inactive?  i.e. was sendmail functionally impaired, silently?

I guess there's always questions@freebsd.org


----------

